# New G-shock Casio



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Just got this solar, wave receptor Casio 200m G-Shock

The case is a mix of pvd black st steel with some black resin bits, and a black pvd st. steel bracelet.

Yes, it is the Tom Cruise watch







, and it is a limited edition.

However, despite the aforementioned film star the watch is an impressive bit of kit and looks very good in this black finish, so I went and bought it.

The bracelet is VERY comfortable and the watch feels very good on the wrist. The best Casio ever for me in that respect.

The spec is all singing and dancing but it wont brew up for you!!
















The model is MTG-910D


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Very nice Griff, been admiring one of those for a while. Is the box/packaging anything special ?

My every day wearer is a plain MT-G, still the best all round G when it comes to a combination of features/accuracy/comfort/looks, I reckon, and as you say, for a fairly heavy watch on a solid link bracelet, very comfortable.

Be interested to see how easily the black scratches - if its typical Casio, not easily at all !

David


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The box/packaging is fairly standard.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It looks like a good piece of kit Griff...

Bit of a contrast to the Longines


----------

